# Favorite bait



## pepper992 (Oct 16, 2012)

we went to Ratajczak in Standish - got bait last weekend for a first hunt and third hunt
1000 lbs honey roasted peanuts, 500 lbs rice crispy treats, 180 lbs candy corn, 180 lbs orange slices, 600 lbs hard honey, couple buckets of peanut butter and some orange pop syrup. We will bait every day 8.00am under a huge pile of logs (2 bait sites). should be enough to last 50 days of baiting Aug 8th to sept 25th.... I have a friend that lives near Eckerman (newberry unit) who will be baiting for me.. good luck all.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Hauled up 2200 lbs this weekend. 800 lbs granola, 250 lbs honey roasted peanuts, 200 lbs dried fruit, 4 cases maraschino cherries, 12- 5 gallon pales of peanut butter, 280 lbs of sprinkles, and some cherry syrup... I'm so excited to start baiting! Saw 3 bears over the weekend including a really good one... is the berry crops lagging this year? We see bear on a regular basis but this was alot


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

How are you fellas distributing the peanut butter... seems like it would stick horribly in a bait pail... I like the thought of it... sweet oily protein. Thanks


----------



## pepper992 (Oct 16, 2012)

Whopper 24 said:


> How are you fellas distributing the peanut butter... seems like it would stick horribly in a bait pail... I like the thought of it... sweet oily protein. Thanks



We usually roll clumps in peanuts or granola to help not sticking in the pails..


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm using a bunch of left over chili from deer season. Shouldn't be too hard to find what trail there using the most.


----------

